# Cat gate?



## MatildaG (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi all,

Quick question but does anyone know if anything like a baby gate for cats exists? I'd like my cats to have the run of the house when we are at work but at the moment this means access to the hall way where the front door is - therefore when we come home there could easily be a curious kitten on the otherside ready to dart out and if this happened I would be mortified!

Short of erecting something ourselves (neither me or my boyfriend are particularly DIY-savvy) I thought maybe someone on here might have come across something we could use to put up half way down the hall way to stop them getting close to the front door.

Any suggestions welcome!

MG x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry no, we had an internal door put in to make a little entrance hall as ours our always trying to see whats out the front when Im battling with dogs & the front door  the house is warmer with it to :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol its called a ....door :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  oh with no handle haha


----------



## MatildaG (Nov 8, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol its called a ....door :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  oh with no handle haha


Ha yes I was hoping there might be a solution before getting to the building a wall stage!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MatildaG said:


> Ha yes I was hoping there might be a solution before getting to the building a wall stage!


lol! if there is id like to knoW! baby gates = jump over go through same as pet gates, evedrythign else jump over?

unless you use the sticky tape & netting like i do fgor my patio doors in the summer??


----------



## goldleaf (Oct 13, 2010)

ive wracked my brain and cant think of a solution as simple as a door. the only other option is to make a timber frame the same size as the opening and put weld mesh on that and fit it with buttfliy clips so its removable. not pretty but cat proof


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I have got one of the extra tall pet gates from argos for our new pup and it keeps him separate from our cat who has made no attempt to get over, but it depends on how small the kittens are and whether they can get through the bars !


----------



## Bellablue (Sep 5, 2009)

I also use one of the extra tall pet gates from Argos to keep cats out of the kitchen when food is around on the worktops (I don't have a proper door into the kitchen and this was the cheaper option). When they were kittens we fixed the cardboard packaging it came in over the bars with sticky tape as they could escape between the bars when they were small.


----------



## Sarah D (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi All,

MG, for your purpose I think one of the mesh-type 'travel' baby gates would be ideal; I have one for keeping my elderly cat out of the spare room (whilst still allowing airflow) and it works really well. It's pressure-mounted and easy to use so no DIY required!

Mine is made by Lindam and I got it from Argos:
Buy Lindam Flexiguard Child Safety Guard at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Safety gates and guards.

(if the link doesn't work, try searching on the Argos website for 3760907)

I have also seen them in Sainsbury's (in navy blue I think), and no-doubt they are available elsewhere too.

Chatterpuss and Bellablue, which particular gate from Argos do you have, and how large are your cats please? I'm looking for a more permanently fixed gate for the kitchen doorway (there is no door), to keep her out of there when I want to, but as she's a dainty little girly I'm having difficulty finding a gate with small enough gaps to stop her! (Her head is just under 6.5cm wide).


----------



## Sarah D (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi All,

I have found that a mesh 'travel' baby gate is very effective (I use one to keep my elderly cat out of the spare room, whilst still allowing airflow), and very easy; it sounds ideal for your purpose MatildaG - it fits by pressure and no DIY is required 

The one I have is made by Lindam and I bought it from Argos, but other places do similar ones. I can't remember exactly how much it cost but it was around £20.

I hope this helps.


----------



## mummighty (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi,

Since you mentioned that you are not too DIY savvy, you would need something that is quite easy to install. I have a couple of baby gates from BabyDan, which just use the pressure to mount. Perhaps you might want to take a look...


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ummm this thread is 5 years old, I doubt you will be getting a reply, sorry!


----------



## mummighty (Jun 7, 2016)

moggie14 said:


> Ummm this thread is 5 years old, I doubt you will be getting a reply, sorry!


Haha, it doesn't matter... only here to help...
see, my first reply is from you... =)))


----------

